# menstrual irregularity non stop since first period



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi i have question. i hope someone else has heard of my problem. when i turned 11 i got my first period. that first year it was irregular lasting up to 14 days and coming every 3 to 5 weeks. then at 12 my period came and it didnt stop for 40 days!!. my mother took me to doctor, since i was only 12 he said to wait it out. it is common to have irregular peiords for 1 to 5 years after your first period. the problems is i kept having the same problem. my period would totally be messed up. it would come i'd have for 3 weeks and then stop for 3 days to 7 days. then i d start spotting. i never told my mom again until i turned 16, the doctor put me on the pill and period became regular exactly every 28 days lasting 6 days for 4 months. when i went off the pill after 4 monts. i didnt get it for 50 days then when it came i had for 10 days and then the same pattern came back. i then went on the pill again at 18 until 21. when i went off it at 21, again the same pattern came back. i went to a different gynecologist in 2001 who did all kinds of hormonal testing while i was off the pill. he chedked my thyroid specialized tests including t3 and t4 thyroid hormones, fsh, lh, testoterone and many other tests. i had pelvic and vaginal sonograms. everyghing is fine my uterus, my vagina and ovaries and fallopian tubes. all my hormones seem to be working fine. i stopped the pill for 4 months in 2001 and had to go back on it because my 3rd period off the pill was on day 10 and it didnt look like it would ever stop because it was so heavey. all the doctor can say is that im not ovulating despite the fact that everything is perfect, hormones and pelvic organs. i know probably nobody can tell me what's wrong with me but i would like to know if someone else has heard of a case like mine. im about to turn 25 on january and im afraid this problem is still there. i have been married for 2 years, and hope to start a family in five more years. i dont know if ill be able to become pregnant, alhtough the doctor says i would have no problmes getting pregnant with fertility drugs.thanks for your help. god bless you


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Whats his basis for telling you that you are not ovulating? Have you attempted tracking? - fair enough you've had a load of tests which suggests that you have tried tracking with nothing conclusive so your doctor then did testing, but perhaps s/he was testing for something else, or is one of these doctors who doesn't even know what tracking is!Have you tried anything other than the pill to regulate yourself or to jump start things?


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

kasha i dont know what is tracking. he says that i may not be ovulating because of the bleeding pattern. when there is ovulation bleeding comes on a regular schedule. with problems such as fibroids bleeding is regular but heavy. please tell me of other things. i would appreciate more info.


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

That doesn't sound right, although irregular menstruation would suggest a problem with ovulation it would not necessarily suggest that you are not ovulating at all.Tracking is tracking your temperature, cervical fluid and cervical position, although if you are irregular it is no good for it's main purposes (birth control and for aiding conception) it can still be used to determine the cause of any problems, such as whether you are actually ovulating or not, and whether you have any other problems that may be causing irregular cycles. If I were you I'd get a second opinion, if you had been asked to use tracking from the start then you would know whether you are ovulating or not and you would not have had to have a load of tests ï¿½ a good doctor should have been able to talk you through tracking and used the results to answer any questions rather than sending you for a load of tests.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

the doctor never said im not ovulating at all. he said i may not be ovulating, no one knows for sure because i have never tried to get pregnant. i have been sexually active since im 16 and for two years i used condoms as contraception probably 2 out of 3 times i had sex. and i have never gotten pregnant by accident. even when i take antibiotics and dont use condoms. according tothe research ive done. i dont think im ovulating because i dont get the pre menstrual or menstrual symptoms that accompany ovulation such as breast tenderness, or mood swings or painful periods. i need to ask you a question ? how can i be ovulationg and bleeding 25 days out of the month or the whole month. i mean my bleeding never stops but for 2 or 3 days when im not on the pill. its either spotting or heaving bleeding. or if im not bleeding and i have sex then i start bleeding after intercourse. my period just doesnt stop. picture this. the least i bleed when im not on the pill is 21 days. can i ovulate and bleed the whole month, month after month for years. at one point i became anemic. when i was 16 from so much bleeding. even though its usually spotting 2/3 of the time that constant blood loss causes anemia.


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

That does sound excessive, however I still wouldn't rule out the possibility, I'd still say that you should have been asked to track - then you would be sure if you have ovulated or not.Breast tenderness, or mood swings or painful periods aren't signs of ovulation, the only fool proof sign would be cervical mucus.


----------

